# Jigging type of day



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I do a few trips a year with my friend Add and his wife Shelly and some of his family usually on his boat. This time was on his boat and the seas made it very challenging for his 25 Proline. We got a late start due to fog and slowly bounced our way out to our targeted area. We trolled around marking schools of what appeared to be blackfin tuna. I attempted to chunk on them but we were drifting at over 2 miles per hour and bouncing a lot so it was not working. 

All I could do was drop the Anteater jigs that I just purchased on the fish. Shelly was the first to wrestle an amberjack to the boat.










We did manage to pick up a bonito on a Russelure but there were no other takers trolling all day. The little bit of chunking only got us a few sharks. I do not know what was worse the rough seas or the fish with lock jaw. It was quite a bit later in the day when we find another amberjack. Add has the pleasure of fighting this guy. It is just about carbon copy of our first.










Although it was hot the winds and seas forced us to keep our slicker suits on most of the day. The amberjack were even playing hard to get today but we did get them to go after a few jigs.










It was even nice to get a small one just to give us something for our efforts. The blackfin were thick at about every rig we went to but not eating anything at all. It was too rough to go any place else with the boat we were in so we just hit that area hard. 










Later in the day Add picked up 1 blackfin on a jig. This made us spend a little more time out there but due to the seas and slow rough ride we had to get back in safely we had to put an end to our fishing adventures early. 










The angle of the boat to the horizon shows how the seas were. The 25 Proline CC did well. The boat has twins and is equipped with dual Simrad navigational systems. I have been on it a few times last year also but this was about the roughest yet. Never any danger just an uncomfortable day with only a few fish for our efforts.

Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM
Our Freedom Charters


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Pretty good report.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report. Nice pic.
O.....thx for the PM the other day.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------

